# Looking for Players - Long Beach, Ca



## Dr. Confoundo (Jun 26, 2010)

We've found that our group of four is just a little too small. So we are looking to add someone to our group... and it could be you! 

We meet every Wednesday evening in the Long Beach area, with players in the South Bay and northern Orange County area. We are all in our mid 30s-40s, and have been playing together for 8+ years. Our games tend to be a little more casual, a little less role-playing than I'd probably like (but new blood might help get us out of that rut). We try not to be too rules dependant, so rules or system purists might find us a little too lax. We are a group of friends who enjoy getting together one weeknight a week to smash bad guys, along with some dumb jokes and talk of the newest computer games. 

We've had a number of different campaigns over the last couple years, with almost all of us running at one time or another. We are currently playing 4E.

Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## shoak1 (Jun 9, 2017)

hello -  I have a partial group (in orange county) looking for more peeps too, but we play on the weekend - we play 5e and i usually DM but not against someone else DMing.  Also, we play games like twilight imperium, battlestar galactica, and other ameritrash games.  Any of you guys looking for weekend gaming?


----------

